# Need good scissors recommendations



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yesterday I bathed & groomed K & L & realized my "good" scissors is pulling so need to invest in a new pair. I have a great & sharp chunker (blender), and a smaller blunt scissors for around the eyes, but need a straight scissors---do you have a company & size you use w/which you are happy & could recommend? I know scissors are expensive but I really want a good pair as grooming two is so much easier w/the right equipment. Recommendations appreciated! Also if you have a web-site I could look at?????


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I need to follow this as I have used the same scissors I used as a hairdresser. I get them sharpened, but would like a curved scissor.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry, what is the advantage of a curved scissor?
Also, where does one have them sharpened?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your hairdresser could hook you up with a scissor sharpener person. I need the curved to cut the length around their feet and also on the face.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I get my shears sharpened at dog shows.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The straight ones I have are not worth sharpening, so I will have to get a good pair first!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Sandi, I belive mine are 'Chris Christensen' sheers, I can't look and go see right now because everyone is sleeping and so should I be, but I will try to look tomorrow & try to remember to post here. They were recommended by the women I learned to cut hair from in her youtube videos 'Maltese Obsession' she posts here once in a while on SM. There are different levels of sheers that C.C. makes. I think I have the 'Merlyn' sheers if I'm not mistaken but I'll double check. I have a straight pair, a curved pair, and a blending pair. I think they are all either 4 inches or 6 inches I can't remember. They work great and they need to be cleaned and oiled regularly I do it myself it's easy. Baby is due for another hair cut so I will be using them again in the near future. If you want to buy them occasionally Cherrybrook.com will have a sale, and if you leave things in your cart for a while they will also sometimes send you a discount code for 5% or 10% off or so to your email if you join their website. They don't have sales a lot just once in a while so you may need to keep looking for one. I love the C.C. shears have been using them for at least 4 years now and they are still great. If they get dull if you activated the warrantee when you buy them I think they will be eligible for sharpening & you can send them to them to be sharpened, probably for a fee. I haven't had to do that yet but I only cut Babys hair every few months. Hope that helps, I'll try to post more info tomorrow! Goodnight ! signing off now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump!

Sandy, could that by Adalynn?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry Sandi, I had said I would get back to you about what scissors I have and I didn't. Honestly I forgot, I have so much going on with the reno. I will try to take a look tomorrow and report back. But I think they are Chris Christensen Merlyn sheers in 3 different styles. I'll try to say for sure a.s.a.p. Can't look right now, it's late again & I'd wake everyone up if I looked.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yesterday I bathed & groomed K & L & realized my "good" scissors is pulling so need to invest in a new pair. I have a great & sharp chunker (blender), and a smaller blunt scissors for around the eyes, but need a straight scissors---do you have a company & size you use w/which you are happy & could recommend? I know scissors are expensive but I really want a good pair as grooming two is so much easier w/the right equipment. Recommendations appreciated! Also if you have a web-site I could look at?????


If you like your scissors, Sandi, you can have them sharpened and they will be as good as new.
Never mind...I just realized a bunch of people already suggested sharpening!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*These are the my shears:*

Sandi,
Here are the Chris Christensen shears I use, I really like them. I believe they are called 'Merlyn' shears. I can't find my old receipt and they changed their web site so my old purchase records aren't there anymore, but I'm pretty sure the blue handled ones are Merlyn. The numbers on the handles should help you identify them for sure and also the exact size that they are. As for sharpening, I think if you activate your warrantee for the shears with Chis Christensen after you buy them, after that you will be able to send them in to CC to be sharpened when needed [BUT DON'T QUOTE ME ON THAT, DOUBLE CHECK TO MAKE SURE]. I am going by memory from a few years ago when I bought them, you could call CC to ask how it works for sure. I haven't needed mine sharpened yet because I don't cut Baby's hair that often, only about every two or three months. And as far a 'Curved' shears go, as someone else already mentioned before me they can be used for trimming around the feet to make a nice round shape, and also around the curve of the face, especially the jaw line and around the muzzle. Chris Christensen shears go on sale at Cherrybrook.com only a couple of times a year. If you sign up with your email they will notify you of sales when they happen. Also, if you leave things in your 'cart' for a while sometimes they will eventually send you a discount code for a small percent off. I usually have to let them sit in the cart for a pretty long time before they will cough up the discount code. Not sure if you can use a coupon code along with a sale price though. 

Sorry for the delay in posting the info. We are still in reno craziness here. They finally fixed our kitchen tile after the 3rd attempt to fix the botcher job that they did on our kitchen back splash :angry:. I am also thinking of buying some additional shorter ones to add to my collection, I'm not sure how long the ones I have are, I think they are all 6" shears. I'm thinking of getting a few of the next size down so it will be easier to trim Baby's face. It's ironic but I am thinking of going shorter with his hair cut these days because it has become so difficult to keep up with the long hair and also have a life outside of grooming Baby:smpullhair: ! Happy Grooming!:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Sandy. I will keep this info in hand.
Someone has suggested a place here to have my other grooming scissors sharpened so I will start there but this is good info if I need to move forward.
I actually found 3 pairs of good scissors in my stash that all were put aside as they needed to be sharpened & I could not find anyone overseas to do it!
Thanks again!!!!


----------

